# Miniteich - Seerose / neue Pflanzen - wann einsetzen?



## Dr.J (27. März 2011)

Hallo Miniteich-Gemeinde,

ich hab heute mal meinen Miniteich gesäubert und alte Pflanzenreste entsorgt, dann frisches Wasser nachgefüllt. Nun bin ich am Überlegen, wann ich anfangen kann meine Mini-Seerose, die im Keller überwintert und schon Blätter treibt, in den Minitteich setzen kann. Was ist mit anderen Pflanzen für den Mini? Kann man jetzt, obwohl es ab und an noch Nachtfrost bei uns gibt, die Pflanzen bedenkenlos in den Mini tun, oder soll ich lieber noch 1-2 Wochen warten?


----------



## Echinopsis (27. März 2011)

*AW: Miniteich - Seerose / neue Pflanzen - wann einsetzen?*

Moin Jürgen,

nur dass es keine Missverständnisse gibt: Die Mini-Seerosen wären aber winterhart, wären sie in einem Teich in der entsprechenden Tiefe, oder? D.h keine tropischen Seerosen oder was empfindlicheres?

Da wir ja maximal nurnoch -2 bis -4 Grad (Nachts) bekommen denke ich kannst Du problemlos die Seerosen in den Miniteich bringen, es könnte ja maximal eine dünne Eisschicht von 0,5 bis 1cm entstehen, und ich gehe davon aus, dass die Seerosen mit den Blättern noch nicht soweit sind, dass sie schon an der Wasseroberfläche sind?

lG,
Daniel

Edit: Ist dein Miniteich nicht auch noch überdacht? Das ist doch der in der Ecke - oder? 
Kann mich nichtmehr genau entsinnen


----------



## Dr.J (27. März 2011)

*AW: Miniteich - Seerose / neue Pflanzen - wann einsetzen?*

Jepp. Der in der Ecke ist der Miniteich und er ist überdacht. Die Seerosenblätter sind schon ziemlich lang und dürften die Wasseroberfläche erreichen. Ob das ne tropische Seerose ist, weiss ich ned, da es ein Ableger von Annett ist, den Eugen aufgepäppelt hat.


----------



## Echinopsis (27. März 2011)

*AW: Miniteich - Seerose / neue Pflanzen - wann einsetzen?*

Dann ist das keine tropische Seerose, sondern eine "normale" Miniseerose.
Die Tropen haben "Knollen".

Die kannst Du problemlos in den Mini setzen!


----------



## Annett (27. März 2011)

*AW: Miniteich - Seerose / neue Pflanzen - wann einsetzen?*

Hallo Jürgen.

Die Seerose müßte eine "__ Rosennymphe" sein und bei mir sind die Ableger auch ganz flach im Teich.
Muss mal schaun, ob sie das überlebt haben, aber ich vermute schon - solange sie nicht komplett durchfrieren.
Park sie doch nächsten Winter einfach im Hauptteich.


----------



## Eugen (27. März 2011)

*AW: Miniteich - Seerose / neue Pflanzen - wann einsetzen?*

Hallo Jürgen,
die Nymphe kannst du schon rausstellen.
Frosttechnisch sollte da nix passieren.

Meine Zwerge hab ich am WE alle an die frische Luft gesetzt.


----------



## Dr.J (28. März 2011)

*AW: Miniteich - Seerose / neue Pflanzen - wann einsetzen?*

 für die Antworten

Dann kann werde ich sie diese Woche in den Mini tun und mich mal nach ein paar schönen Pflanzen für meinen Mini umguggen. Mal sehen, was es bereits gibt.


----------

